# God-Centered And Self-Centered People ( GURMUKH And MANMUKH )



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 10, 2010)

*God-Centered and Self-Centered People*
*( GURMUKH And MANMUKH )*

*By Raghbir Singh Bir , Author: "Bandgi Nama – Communion with the Divine"*

There is knowledge in diverse forms in the world, but there is only one
way to acquire it. We must understand the stock of knowledge that already
exists and then, if possible, add to it. The whole stock of human knowledge
has advanced in the manner people acquire knowledge in a particular sphere
by assimilating what already exists on the subject. One who wishes to learn
music must needs receive instruction from a musician, or seek the aid of
appropriate books on the subject.


When we seek spiritual knowledge, we accept the guidance of a spiritual
teacher. We weigh and ponder his words, and then act upon them.


In acquiring knowledge of any kind, we must, of course, have faith in the
teacher. This is a fundamental requirement.

The spiritual seeker puts his faith in the teachings of his spiritual teachers,
under whose guidance and inspiration, he rises to spiritual heights where
all doubts and questionings are set at rest. Not that honest doubts do not,
or should not, arise in a God-centered soul. That would be against human
nature. But he must wait patiently for light, and, in the meantime, act in the
light of guidance which the Gurus and great spiritual teachers of humanity
have left us as a precious heritage. And, eventually, our doubts are resolved.


But if we are self-centered, we do not have the patience to wait. We want
our doubts to be resolved at once, and if they are not, we do not wish to
walk on the path chalked out by the great Teachers of Humanity.

To say the least, this is an unscientific attitude. Unless we actually learn
music, how can we be convinced that there are but seven tunes in high and low
key in music? We learn by actual practice. The seeker of Truth profits by the
spiritual experience of Masters who have attained spiritual eminence and acts
in accordance with their spiritual pronouncements. To go across the seas, we
entrust ourselves to shipping experts and similarly, sensible spiritual seekers
entrust themselves to the guidance of tried and tested spiritual teachers.

_The God-centred remain unaffected _
_By the sins and evil ways of the world,_
_Nam sustains them and the Guru upholds them._

gurmukh alipt rahe sansare
gur kai takiai nam adhare

(.......Guru Ramdas - Majh.)

*source:* http://www.esikhs.com/articles/Bandgi_Nama.pdf

*Further information & reading:* http://www.gurbani.org/articles/webart39.htm


----------

